# Quad Throttles... (no, not what you think...)



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

okay, it's been discussed before... but i want to discuss it again...

a few months ago, I met a mad modifier who had a fully built Mazda 626 with a blueprinted engine, a stroker kit, equal length headers, and *quad throttle bodies* fed from a single ram intake.

What's interesting about this is that quad throttles never came on the 626... he sourced them from a 4E Toyota Engine.

Now, i can get a full intake manifold from a 4E for only 80$... 

The only customization required would be a bracket for the TPS (in place of the Toyota TPS), and a custom short intake manifold between the Toyota intake manifold and the intake ports (adding 1-2 inches to the distance between the throttles and the intake.)

This should cost me just over 120$... do you guys think this is worth it? and how much horsepower (hp) do you think i could get out of this if I put it on my SR20DE? Would a ballpark figure of a 10-15hp change be unrealistic?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It really all depends on weather or not your current intake is really a flow restriction to the engine you have.If your SR20DE is stock, it probably won't do much except possibly make the bottom end a little more soggy.If you have a ported head, cams, and exhaust work, it may pick it up since the stock TB is likely a flow restriction at that point.Remember that you could put a single 12 inch throttle body and free flowing intake manifold on an engine and not pick anything up since the engine will not require that much airflow or the head will not be able to flow that much air!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh, poot. what if i keep the intake runners at the same diameter? or if i fab inserts to test the power curves? if it's possible, i could make an oversize manifold, and keep changing inserts till i get the optimum diameter? all i'm hoping for here is more flow and better throttle response... i can't really afford to lose bottom end since i'm on an A/T...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I think your talking about INDIVIDUAL throttle bodies.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

wow... I didn't think anybody would still find this topic... 

yes, I mean individual, and yes, at the same time Quad... it's a pretty simple system really... all the throttles are lined up in the manifold right before the injectors, and are connected to the same shaft, so that they all open at exactly the same time...

I'm now starting to think more along the lines of making a custom intake manifold... would be cheaper, easier to switch back, and much simpler to design...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Toda makes ITB's for Honda B series engines.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

'01 e46 m3 with straight six, and the m5 with a v-8, both with individual throttle bodies.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Pulsar GTi-R, too... I know...


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

what is stopping you from bolting on GTiR throttle bodies?

edit: apart from cost??? and availability?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

....uhhhhhh.... cost.... and availability... I'm looking at toyota quad throttles because they're sitting right there... staring at me from three feet away when I'm in the shop... I don't think adapting the TPS will be that much of a problem... (just have to calibrate it) ...since the travel on ALL throttles is almost an exact 90 degree spread... and most of the fuel metering is done by the MAF anyway...


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

you may be able to get a an intake for webber side-drafts, and get the TB webber replacements... but probably for as much (if not more) as the throttle plate from a GTiR...


----------

